# Need fosters va/md/dc/nc/pa



## Echolicious (Feb 22, 2011)

If you are able to, and not a current foster, PLEASE, PLEASE try and become one. We have an influx of dogs and not enough people to foster them. I'm trying for Emergency Foster, but have four personal dogs of my own. 

PLEASE, if you can help foster these dogs. There is a beautiful girl named Dixie in VA BEACH Animal Control who's been there for months. 

If you aren't currently a volunteer and have the means, please help in anyway possible.

www.shepherdrescue.org
Southeast German Shepherd Rescue
German Shepherd Rescue of Southeastern Pennsylvania
Adopt a German Shepherd Dog with German Shepherd Rescue OR SOUTHEAST GERMAN SHEPHERD RESCUE:

If you are able to, and not a current foster, PLEASE, PLEASE try and become one. We have an influx of dogs and not enough people to foster them. I'm trying for Emergency Foster, but have four personal dogs of my own. 

PLEASE, if you can help foster these dogs. There is a beautiful girl named Dixie in VA BEACH Animal Control who's been there for months. 

If you aren't currently a volunteer and have the means, please help in anyway possible.

www.shepherdrescue.org
Southeast German Shepherd Rescue
German Shepherd Rescue of Southeastern Pennsylvania
Adopt a German Shepherd Dog with German Shepherd Rescue


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

As always, for any group, research the rescue before volunteering!


----------



## Echolicious (Feb 22, 2011)

I can vouch for VGSR... the others I am not a current volunteer with; but they service the east coast!


----------

